Ask HN: Are There Any Benefits of Learning a Stack-Oriented Language Like Forth? - reedwolf
======
jstewartmobile
The beauty of stack machines (CLR, JVM, B5000, RPN, Forth, etc.) is that there
isn't much to them. Learn it, and thank me later.

